# Audi A6 aftermarket taillights and bumper?



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Audi A6 avant aftermarket taillights and bumper?*

Oops. Forgot to put 'avant' there in the title.
Does anyone make these? I have yet to even find one! I'd like led taillights or perhaps tinted/darkened. Also looking as going for a reasonable body kit. Any sources?











_Modified by frankinstyn at 9:34 AM 11-25-2007_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 avant aftermarket taillights and bumper? (frankinstyn)*

I have yet to see aftermarket tails for the Avant, only seen several types for the sedan. I am not sure on bumpers, I am not a fan of aftermarket styling, so I have no idea what's available.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

rs6 avant rear bumper? i'm not sure if the avant and sedan bumpers bolt up the same, but if so, you could use any of the 02' rear bumpers with the exhaust exits.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*

The RS6 bumper won't fit on the narrow body avant, maybe you should check out LLtek, in the past i saw an RS6 narrow body replica rear bumper. Looked pretty decent too.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*

so the c6 (2002) rear bumper will fit on the c5 (2000) avant?
I too am not much for modifying the bodies but my rear bumper looks like it has been repainted and is just slightly off (very very hard to tell) already so I'm tempted to just replace it while repainting it. No real rush as it is incredibly hard to tell but it'd be nice.
The taillights I definitely want to modify or tint though. I simply want them to match the center piece.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (frankinstyn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankinstyn* »_so the c6 (2002) rear bumper will fit on the c5 (2000) avant?


No, also the C5 is for 98-2004, the C6 is 2005 and on. The link I was refering to seems to be hidden from plain view. Just gotta dig a little, here is what I was talking about: http://lltek.com/A6_DTK_R6_02on_faclft_kit.htm
Although the yellow avant is a 'facelift' version (2002-2004) I believe the rear bumper should not be a problem. The difference between the 'pre facelift' & 'facelift' models are mainly the front grille, bumper & headlights. Hope this helps you a little.


----------

